
Show HN: Hacker-box.com Automate your frontend development - vidoss
https://hacker-box.com
======
dimitriraj
Here are the few issues which I have observed when I was browsing through the
website.

1\. When you scroll down on home page, it take you to the code, how do I get
back up ?? 2\. What does CMD+S mean for a windows user ? 3\. I'm on the last
page of the website, how do I go up ? 4\. I would suggest you to add mouse
scroll functionality on the page to move freely from down to top. 5\. After
clicking on "Try now", I was redirected to a page. I see the screencast, i
also see a scroll on the top, what should I scroll ?? 6\. I added new app, I
still see the scroll bar on top, Try to remove it. 7\. Provide functionality
to go back to the home page from App design page. 8\. Check out the network
tab from developer tools of chrome you are passing the "key" value ? Try to
hide this value 9\. you have your apikey value exposed. 10\. Your accountinfo
key value is exposed.

Some may be functionality and some are security issues. Try to fix those.

Thank you

~~~
vidoss
Appreciate you taking time to provide feedback. I really do. Not many people
provide such detail feedback. Scrolling issue should be fixed. The key you saw
is standard firebase recommendation for authentication. Will check the rest.

~~~
dimitriraj
you are welcome :)

